

Alleged murder, bombing terrorist in area of Boston. - kefka
http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1co395/live_updates_of_boston_situation_part_2/

======
kefka

      The first suspect had a chest bomb, which killed himself.
      The second is suspected to have similar. 
      3 injured officers are at command post.

